# Videosequenz freistellen mit CS2



## Jenna-Allrad (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin Neu hier und arbeite Hobbymäßig mit CS2.
Mein derzeitiges Problem ist, dass ich gerne eine kurze Videosequenz freistellen möchte und ich aufgrund noch mangelnder Erfahrung mit CS2 dies bisher sehr umständlich gemacht habe und nun nach einfacheren Lösungen suche.
Kurz zu dem wie ich es bisher gemacht habe:

Ich habe mein aufgenommenes Video in Einzelbilder aufgeteilt mit meinem Videobearbeitungsprogramm Ulead Video Studio 11,5 plus.
Somit habe ich also 24 Einzelbilder pro Sekunde. Die gesamte freizustellende Sequenz beträgt allerdings knapp 30 Sekunden - das ist also sehr viel Arbeit all die einzelnen Bilder freizustellen. Hinzu kommt erschwerend, dass es sich dabei um Pferde handelt, die vor einem recht ähnlichen Hintergrund ( viele Braun und Schwarztöne) sind.
Ich habe auch OneMask Pro (derzeit als Testversion) aber dieses Programm hilft mir gerade bei diesen Bildern nicht sehr.

Meine Frage ist daher ob ich mit den zur Verffügung stehenden Programmen überhaupt einfacher arbeiten kann, also z.B. über Maskenerstellung oder so?
Wie gesagt ich bin noch recht Neu in dem Bereich und brauche daher evtl. ein bißchen genauere Hilfe, falls es überhaupt eine einfachere Lösung gibt.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps und/oder Anregungen. Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem gut genug beschrieben und Ihr könnt damit was anfangen...


----------



## Another (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn dir eine Video-Schnitt- oder Compositing-Software zur Seite steht, die Keyen kann, ginge das evtl. Vorraussetzung hierbei sollte jedoch sein, dass sich die Pferde vom Hintergrund konstrastreich und(/oder) farblich weit genug unterscheiden. In den meisten Programmen gibt es mehrere Keying Arten, das ist sowas was du ggf. vom "Greenscreen" (Moderator vor blauer/grüner Wand) her kennst und im Grunde funktioniert es genauso wie OneMask Pro, nur das du es direkt auf das Video dann anwenden kannst.

Mit Einzelbildern ginge das auch, dafür solltest du in Photoshop jedoch eine Aktion schreiben, damit du dir nicht zuviel Arbeit mit jedem einzelnen Bild machst. WAS du jetzt genau machen sollst/kannst, kann man nur schwer sagen ohne das Videomaterial zu kennen - außer jemand anders hat hier einen besseren Einfall.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Februar 2010)

Die Technik, die du anwenden möchtest nennt sich gemeinhin "*Rotoscoping*" und es gibt eine Reihe von Tools auf dem Markt, die dich dabei unterstützen. Völlig automatisch geht das noch nicht und mir ist auch kein Tool bekannt, das dich in Photoshop CS2 wesentlich weiterbringt.
Üblicherweise gibt es diese Tools für Compositing- oder Videoschnittsysteme wie z.B. Adobe After Effects. Aber ob es dir das wert ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Trotzdem, vielleicht suchst du einfach mal via Google ein wenig nach Rotoscoping und liest dich etwas schlauer. Dann findest du evtl. schon deinen Weg selbst oder kannst hier nochmal mit etwas mehr Background nachhaken. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jenna-Allrad (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten!
Adobe After Effects kann das? Das programm ist aber kostentechnisch fast so teuer wie CS oder?
Macht es aus Eurer Sicht mehr Sinn das ich mir ein extra Profgramm kaufe, welches das kann oder gibt es Programme/Software die sich ähnlich wie OneMask Pro in mein vorhandenes Videobearbeitungsprogramm einklinkt? Ich weiß das Ulead nicht das beste ist, aber zum anfangen hat es gereicht.
Da ich eigentlich schon regelmäßig damit arbeite und gerne mein Wissen auch erweitern möchte würde es evtl. also schon Sinn machen mir ein gutes Programm zu kaufen.
Wenn ich bei google nach Rotoscoping suche bekomme ich allerdings eher englische Seiten. Gibt es auch deutsche Programme die die Funktion beherrschen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Februar 2010)

Ok, ich versuche nochmal, das problem ein wenig zu beschreiben:

Es gibt für Photoshop eine ganze Reihe von Werkzeugen zum Freistellen von Objekten aus Bildern.
Manche dieser Werkzeuge können auch erstaunlich gut freistellen, nachdem man ihnen zumindest
grobe Umrisse des Objektes "zu fressen" gibt. Aber im Rahmen von Photoshop geht das eben nur
für Einzelbilder.

Das was du bräuchtest wäre eine Verbindung von Freistellwerkzeug und Trackingsoftware.
Die Trackingssoftware würde die groben Umrisse deines Objektes "zu fressen" bekommen und
dann selbstständig in den folgenden Frames des Videos erkennen, wie sich das Objekt verändert
und/oder bewegt. Solche Werkzeuge gibt es natürlich in der Videowelt. Nicht alle sind ausgesprochen
billig und meist sind es Werkzeuge, die sich als Plugins in bestimmte vorhandene Videosoftware
einhängt, Adobe After Effects ist ein klassischer Kandidat für eine "Videosoftware" in die man
solche Plugins einhängen kann.

Aber nur nochmal zur Sicherheit, wir reden hier über eine Investition von möglicherweise mehreren
tausend Euro. Insofern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das der Weg ist, den du gehen willst.
Mit Ulead Video Studio wirst du da nicht weit kommen, Photoshop kann dir höchstens bei der
Handarbeit (jedes Bild einzeln freistellen) ein wenig helfen.

Was deine Frage angeht bzgl. Sprachen:
Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, welche Hersteller welche Sprachen anbieten für ihre Plugins.
Aber du musst schon damit rechnen, dass dir englisch öfter begegnet. Die Tools von denen wir
hier reden sind ja keine Tools, die sich in Massen verkaufen. Das sind eher hochspezialisierte
Plugins für die sich nur vergleichsweise wenige Menschen interessieren.
Eine solche Software dann auch noch zu lokalisieren (übersetzen) ist aufwändig und macht so
ein Produkt nur unnötig teurer. Deshalb rechne mal lieber damit, dass Englischkenntnisse
hilfreich sind. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jenna-Allrad (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

also gut, soweit begriffen ; )
Dann werde ich wohl mit dem Kauf von Adobe After Effects spielen.
Kennt sich jemand da mit den Upgrade Lösungen aus? Ich habe gesehen das ich wenn ich von CS2 auf CS4 Master oder Proffessionell upgrade in einem der beiden CS4 pakete auch After Effects dabeihabe.

Wäre das sinnvoll oder reicht mir CS2 aus? ich weiß nicht inwiefern sich da was geändert hat?

After Effects kostet knapp 1349,- €. Von CS2 aus habe ich keinen Upgradeanspruch nur auf After Effects.

Gibt es im ca. 1000,- € Rahmen noch empfehlenswerte Alternativprogramme oder ist da Adobe schon das Beste?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber oft ist die Erfahrung von Usern besser als die Werbung der Hersteller ; )
Sonst teste ich jetzt einfach mal After Effects und überlege es mir dann ob es sich rentiert.


----------



## Jenna-Allrad (24. Februar 2010)

Achso:

Ja, mit Photoshop und seinen Freistellungsmöglichkeiten bin ich vertraut, und Sie sind auch gut bei ähnlichen Hintergründen. Aber da ich gerade eine knapp 10 Sekunden lange Filmsequenz freistellen möchte sind das 240 Einzelbilder ; )
Ich bin zwar mittlerweile schon recht flott, aber das dauert trotzdem sehr lange, und wenn ich nicht 1000 % genau jedes Detail gut freistelle sieht es nachher einfach nur schlecht aus.

Ich arbeite gerade in dem Fall mit den ähnlichen Hintergründen über die Funktion Extrahieren und bearbeite dann gerade Haare usw. teilweise mit Onemask Pro nach. Klappt soweit ganz gut und auch bei großer Vergrößerung sind die Details klar und sauber.

ABER... Sehr, sehr umständlich.


----------



## darkframe (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,

es gibt beispielsweise Mocha, sowohl als Plugin für AfterEffects (153,24€) als auch als Standalone (762,72€). Das Programm gibt's nur auf Englisch. Damit ließe sich das Vorhaben aber wohl realisieren (Tutorials, in denen die Vorgehensweise gezeigt wird, gibt's hier). Trotzdem als Warnung: AfterEffects ist nicht mal eben so gelernt und auch Mocha braucht einiges an Einarbeitung. Bei AfterEffects CS4 ist übrigens eine abgespeckte Version von Mocha dabei. Die Standalone-Version wird Dir vermutlich nicht weiterhelfen, da Mocha, wie viele Tracking-Programme, kein Video exportiert sondern nur Trackdaten, die man dann z.B. in AfterEffects weiterverwendet.

Ach ja, es gibt z.B. auch noch Synth Eyes. Damit kann man u.a. auch MOV exportieren, aber ich weiß nicht, was in den MOVs dann drin ist (nur ein bestimmter Part + Alphamaske?).

Deutsche Programme kenne ich übrigens nicht.


----------

